# they are here! the large white perch.



## boomboom (Apr 15, 2010)

the white perck is hitting off route four and in the deale area. Columbia beach. And we caught five Big Rockfish that we put back. But they are biting.


----------



## Los86sr (Sep 12, 2007)

great thanks for the report i need some big perch to fry up in the fire pit. and some big rockfish to tango with


----------



## andrews (Jul 20, 2009)

What do you catch them on? Never fished for white perch before.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Try bottom fishing with bloodworms or grass shrimp.


----------



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

Fishbreath said:


> Try bottom fishing with bloodworms or grass shrimp.


How to hook live grass shrimp
http://www.takemefishing.org/assets/downloads/how_to_hook_bait.pdf


----------



## Fissy (May 13, 2011)

The best part about using Grass Shrimp is that you can catch a bunch for free versus praying you make it to Cheverly Sport before it runs out of bloodworms.


----------



## boomboom (Apr 15, 2010)

*Out on the pier at accookee*

maN I HAVE NEVER CAUGHT THIS MANY FISH ON THIS PIER OF DIFFERANT TYPES. LOL 
LT ME SAY IT WAS FUN. i CAUGHT A 2 POUND CAT, TWO YELLOW PERCH NOT THE KEEPING SIZE, THEN A SHAD, WHITE PERCH, THEN CUT THE SHAD AND CAUGHT A 2POUND 16' LARGE MOUTH BASS, THEN BLUE GILL, MAN IT WAS A FEW OTHER PEOPLE ON THE PIER BEFORE ME THEY CAUGHT BABY CATS AND ONE YOUNG MAN CAUGHT A NICE PAN SIZE CRAP. wELL LOOKING FORWARD TO HEAD OUT TONIGHT TO CHOPTANK AND SEE WHAT I CAN GET OUT THEIR.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Hey Boom,

Unless it was a gizzard shad, its unlawful to keep or possess a hickory or American white shad in Virginia. Just a heads up so you don't get busted...


----------



## CVILLEFISHERR (Feb 28, 2008)

Pan sized crap? Lol sry just had to be "that guy" lol


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

CVILLEFISHERR said:


> Pan sized crap? Lol sry just had to be "that guy" lol


 hey, being "that guy" is my job. Well, you did a good job...


----------



## mitchmtm1 (Aug 11, 2003)

....


----------



## mitchmtm1 (Aug 11, 2003)

Fishbreath said:


> Hey Boom,
> 
> Unless it was a gizzard shad, its unlawful to keep or possess a hickory or American white shad in Virginia. Just a heads up so you don't get busted...





There is a moratorium on herring and American shad, but hickory shad are still fair game below the fall line in most Va rivers.



Mitch


----------



## Fissy (May 13, 2011)

http://youtu.be/aXrEyAJ83_E catching Grass Shrimp


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

I catch crap every time I go fishing!


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Stinky_Pete said:


> I catch crap every time I go fishing!


hahaha lol good one


----------

